# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Нужен переход с базовой на проф

## Toooryyy

Здравствуйте! Мне нужно перенести данные из 1С Фреш в 1с Проф. Конфигурация фреш :  Бухгалтерия предприятия ред 3.0 (3.0.111.16) Очень прошу. Лицензия есть, нет обновы на эту версию.

----------


## Toooryyy

или какая-то утилита чтоб локальная базовая версия стала версией проф

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Здравствуйте! Мне нужно перенести данные из 1С Фреш в 1с Проф. Конфигурация фреш :  Бухгалтерия предприятия ред 3.0 (3.0.111.16) Очень прошу. Лицензия есть, нет обновы на эту версию.
> или какая-то утилита чтоб локальная базовая версия стала версией проф


Добрый день!
Для начала нужно либо установить из полного дистрибутива именно версию Бух ПРОФ *3.0.111.16* (Бухгалтерия предприятия ред 3.0 (3.0.111.16)).
Полные дистрибутивы ищите в соседних ветках!

Либо, раз имеется базовая версия, перевести базовую в проф, но опять же в итоге ПРОФ версия должна быть именно *3.0.111.16* (возможно придется дообновлять до нужного релиза). 

Укажите тогда какой релиз Базовой бухни сейчас установлен, чтобы народ поделился файлом перехода с Базовой на ПРОФ.

Проблемы могут возникнуть с лицензией. Смотря какая она у вас. Если только на Базовую бухню, то ПРОФ "не взлетит" с этой лицензией.

----------

Toooryyy (28.04.2022)

----------


## Toooryyy

Здравствуйте, спасибо за ответ! Я бухгалтер и не очень разбираюсь в файлах. Мне нужно качать и ставить платформу проф? (для базовой 1с платформа установлена) А если локальную базовую конфигурацию 3.0.111.16 перевести в Проф? так можно ? Скорее всего полного дистрибутива на 3.0.111.16 еще тут нет, так как это апрель

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, спасибо за ответ! Я бухгалтер и не очень разбираюсь в файлах. Мне нужно качать и ставить платформу проф? (для базовой 1с платформа установлена) А если локальную базовую конфигурацию 3.0.111.16 перевести в Проф? так можно ? Скорее всего полного дистрибутива на 3.0.111.16 еще тут нет, так как это апрель


А зачем вам дистрибутив перехода с базовой на проф? Приобретаете Бухгалтерию ПРОФ, устанавливаете ее и загружаете данные из фреш. Ну либо скачиваете платформу и базу здесь и загружаете.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, спасибо за ответ! Я бухгалтер и не очень разбираюсь в файлах. Мне нужно качать и ставить платформу проф? (для базовой 1с платформа установлена) А если локальную базовую конфигурацию 3.0.111.16 перевести в Проф? так можно ? Скорее всего полного дистрибутива на 3.0.111.16 еще тут нет, так как это апрель


Дистрибутив  3.0.111.*25* уже есть, это ж форум! 
Для перехода с фреш, Вам по любому, для скачивания с облака, понадобиться чистая база *AccountingBase_3_0_111_16_new*

Если у Вас ПРИОБРЕТЕНА базовая конфигурация, а значит и есть программная лицензия (пин-код), то Вам надо решить для себя:
1) Продолжать работать в базовой версии (один компьютер, один пользователь, ограниченный функционал), из плюсов - бесплатный доступ к платформам и обновлениям, ЛИБО
2) Перейти на проф-конфигурацию, и, если Вы приобретаете и её тоже, дальнейшее можно НЕ ЧИТАТЬ!

Если желаете работать с проф-конфигурацией (в отсутствии любой купленной), без денежных трат, то Вам нужно:
1) скачать чистую проф-базу, например вот *здесь*
2) "Исправить" вашу установленную платформу, используя решение от MIMO:
*Mimo-UniDll_v4_password_1234.zip*, *зеркало*

P.S. Платформа - она ОДИНКОВА для любых конфигураций! Просто, есть "лечение" для эмуляции аппаратных/программных ключей защиты платформы, что является ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫМ для НЕ приобретённых продуктов 1С.
Да, если внимательно прочитаете инструкцию в "лекарстве", то поймёте, что ставить (если не установлена), и, "ломать", нужно 64-х разрядную платформу, и, необязательно, что бы она была последней. Удачи!

----------

Toooryyy (28.04.2022)

----------


## Toooryyy

> А зачем вам дистрибутив перехода с базовой на проф? Приобретаете Бухгалтерию ПРОФ, устанавливаете ее и загружаете данные из фреш. Ну либо скачиваете платформу и базу здесь и загружаете.


Проф уже приобретена, но нет подписки ИТС. А для выгрузки версии должны совпадать. На фреш последнее обновление.

----------


## Toooryyy

Огромное спасибо за такую подробную инструкцию! Завтра буду разбираться))

----------

